# Grizzly and Compact 8 compatibilty?



## Peter Weaver (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I have read that one of the Grizzly lathes is based on the Emco Compact 8 and wondered if anyone knows how close if at all that is true? I need to get a hand wheel for the tailstock and the supplier here in the UK said he doesn't do them. I will probably have to bodge something up, but it would be nicer with a real wheel.

regards
Peter


----------

